# Need NH 648 round baler help



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope this is an easy cheap fix this time. This 648 is really stealing my profits with repairs.

I made one bale (Bale command still reads 46" when it's really 60", but at least I can still make bales) 
Problem this time is after I made just ONE bale, the belts went limp and they're dragging behind baler. They're not "taught". Owners manual troubleshooting says it could be "Check for interference, bleed single cylinder system". Also, my pressure gauge reads "0" no matter how much I turn the handle clockwise. I guess the baler has lost its' system pressure? Can this simply be repressurized, or is there a reason it suddenly lost all its' pressure (bad seal?)

What should I do before I push this frickin thing into the local river. I've had it with this thing! Everytime i fire it up, it frickin breaks!


----------



## rhh1127 (Sep 7, 2011)

if the belt are that loose it sounds like a bar came out


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's what I was looking for, but I don't see anything missing!


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Even if you lost all the hydraulic oil in the tension system the belts would still be pulled all the way back to the correct position because of the springs on the side of the baler. Try turning the knob on the tension cylinder couterclockwise fully to open the relief valve and see if the springs will pull the belts back.

I assume with the belts as loose as you say the tension cylinder is partially extended. Did you check the belt tension release pin. The pin you pull out when you want to release the tension on the belts. Check to make sure it did not somehow pull out and is caught under the takeup arm.

Do the belts get tight when you raise the endgate and will it build pressure as the tailgate is raised?

The only other thing would be if the head of the cylinder is corroded and will not let the cylinder rod retract. Have seen it a couple times on new balers of that time frame but never on a used baler.

I suppose it is possible the take up arm is hanging up inside the baler sidesheets, but I doubt it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mike10 said:


> Even if you lost all the hydraulic oil in the tension system the belts would still be pulled all the way back to the correct position because of the springs on the side of the baler. Try turning the knob on the tension cylinder couterclockwise fully to open the relief valve and see if the springs will pull the belts back.


Baler reads zero pressure. Big spring on l/s of baler looks normal. I think it was partially extended (I left about 3 hrs ago). One thing that might be helpful in diagnosing: Right before I started baling, I turned the pressure up almost all the way because it was only reading about 2000 before I started. When I turned it up all the way (bottomed ut knob) it read only about 2,200. To me, this seemed abnormal. I expected that the knob bottomed out would read cloe to 3000. I went out and started to bale, but only made one and the bale belts went limp.



> I assume with the belts as loose as you say the tension cylinder is partially extended. Did you check the belt tension release pin. The pin you pull out when you want to release the tension on the belts. Check to make sure it did not somehow pull out and is caught under the takeup arm.


I think I know the one you're talking about (rod turned pulls large round pin out of side) I tried releasing it and engaing it, then raising/lowering tailgate. No difference in belts. I thought for sure this was the culprit.



> Do the belts get tight when you raise the endgate and will it build pressure as the tailgate is raised?


The belts pick up off the ground, but still don't turn when PTO is on. Slack in them even fully raised. 
There's no pressure no matter what position of tailgate is.



> The only other thing would be if the head of the cylinder is corroded and will not let the cylinder rod retract. Have seen it a couple times on new balers of that time frame but never on a used baler.


I assume the cylinder/rod you speak of isthe one on the right side? It appears to extend & retract.



> I suppose it is possible the take up arm is hanging up inside the baler sidesheets, but I doubt it.


There are 2 large heavy steel arms with hooks on them that seem like they need to go up and over the ends of a roller. They don't seem like they're moving, but I could be wrong.

Thanks for your help. of course, we have rain on the way and I really need this fixed tomorrow AM.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

One other funny thing: I had the endgate almost fully raised when it suddenly started to lose pressure and the endgate came all the way down. 
I was able to raise it again and did not see this repeat itself.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Try opening completely the tensions knob first. Depending on the baler model the tension system relief vavle determines how much pressure is built in the system. 2400 is the maximum pressure for a 648. I would avoid loosening any lines. It is possible the ball of the check valve in the relief cylinder is stuck and not letting the oil return to the top end of the cylinder. I guess you could have distorted the relief valve if you forced it.

If the tension cylinder is not extended then you would have had to loose a roller to get that much slack in the belts.

After opening the tension knob completely check if the top cylinder pin is free with no pressure on it. If the pin is free then the takeup arm is stuck The takeup arm is the arm with the hooks and has two rollers attached to it. If there is pressure on the pin then the problem is in the cylinder.

Just a thought, is the arm with the hooks rotated all the way up to the top tailgate rollers? I think there is a reinforcment plate by the top tailgate rollers and if the baler was overfilled it might have gotten wedged there. Don't think it could happen but worth a check.

The hydraulic lift system and the tension system are two separtate systems not connected in any way.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Update: After 3 hours with some help, we discovered the roller that applies tension to the belts was stuck. We sprayed it with lubricant and gave it a couple happy taps with the enforcer" and a block of wood and it began to move freely again.
We also used a tractor remote to repressurize the cylinder. Turns out those 2 problems were what was causing the belts to stay slack.
Made 32 4x5 round bales with just a couple minor net wrap problems.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Drove over to Reading yesterday and picked up 3 decked Reitnouer Trailers. Got a good look at your PA hay and it looks good I might add, I wish ours looked that good..............My co-driver commented that I should come over with out 48 foot Talbert single drop and pick up a load. My comment was diesel fuel is too high.

I will be heading to Indiana with the Talbert to load up a load of rounds later in the fall.

I never wash my hay tools and I keep them inside. 'Washing' is blowing off with an air hose and I'm a lubricating nut. Round bailers especially are prone to have places for water to collect and sieze things up, don't ask me how I know. Lets just say I have experience with that tension roll you 'adjusted'.

I have a blow gun with a 3 foot long nozzle for getting in without getting dirty and chaff covered.

I also have a 'engine cleaning' air gun that I coat my knives and exposed bare metal surfaces with an motor oil/diesel fuel mix to prevent rusting.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Hope it stays fixed for ya.


----------

